# Dave's done it again...



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

I have to say Dave is a consummate professional and a genuine character. He has a deep passion for everything he does in the world of detailing that's obvious, but after a few drinks last night and an hour of scratching our heads wondering if the rain will ever stop today we were able to make use of a friendâ€™s garage. My garage was far too small as it only just fits the car!. It started to get a bit late and began to rain again when the pics were taken. The pics aren't superb as we had to be quick but you'll get the idea.

Few images for ya.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

ResB said:


>


Looking good again ,,, BUT next time get those disc's polished there full of rust :roll: :roll: :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Fantastic job as ever Dave


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Fantastic job as ever Dave


Thanks    but i was with you all day


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

davidg said:


> ResB said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Your right, I couldn't take the car for a spin to remove the rust as it would have got filthy before the pics were taken. :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davidg said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Fantastic job as ever Dave
> ...


Be quite people wil talk :-*


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

ResB said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > ResB said:
> ...


LOL :lol: :lol: :lol: 
The solution is don't use water :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


OK !
We where at a pie conference


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davidg said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > davidg said:
> ...


I said be quite now they will all want a bit [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

now that is sweet! 8)

dave! do mine!!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

That looks stunning.

Still waiting for my new date (can't wait).


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Very nice beautifull in fact :wink:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Outstanding job from Dave once again. 8)

That is one stunning car. Love that back end. :wink: 8)


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> That looks stunning.
> 
> Still waiting for my new date (can't wait).


Is it a blind date?


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

No rain for an hour today, so reversed it out of the garage and took some shots...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Car looks great but your grass needs cutting


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Car looks great but your grass needs cutting


I knew Mr Yellow would just have to say something about that.  What's more of an issue is the darn weeds!


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

ResB said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Car looks great but your grass needs cutting
> ...


Well, get some feed and weed type grass treatment then. :wink:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

First two pictures are particularly good. Stunning. 8)

The more I see the 997, the more I'm thinking I'll need to buy one.


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

The Silver Surfer said:


> First two pictures are particularly good. Stunning. 8)
> 
> The more I see the 997, the more I'm thinking I'll need to buy one.


I have some "Round up" or what ever it's called but just havn't had a chance with all this rain we're having. My next door neibour decided he'd have a go on the strip of grass between both properties and killed more grass than weeds.

Anyway, back on subject it is obvious to me that you "NEED" a 997 and should start groveling to the missus without delay and not let off the pressure til' she caves in.  You owe it to yourself, you work hard, so why not.  Don't use that line or you will have no chance. I know Dave is going to start the ball rolling with his partner just as soon as he's home from the current tour. (If you reading this Mrs Dave, sorry forgot your name, I'm just making it up, he never said that at all. :wink: )


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Car looks A1. V desirable. 

I am not always 100% convinced by aftermarket wheels, but really like the 997 on these TechArts:




























they probably have more unsprung weight etc, but they are (IMHO) more attractive than the already handsome OEM 19"ers .


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

ResB said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> > First two pictures are particularly good. Stunning. 8)
> ...


Who said anything about me having to grovel to the Mrs? :wink:

Unfortunately, a new 997 is a tad out of my price range at the mo.  However, once the residuals have softened a little, and they will soften, or at least that's what I keep telling myself, I could be persuaded into a 997. :wink:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

garyc said:


> I am not always 100% convinced by aftermarket wheels, but really like the 997 on these TechArts:


I'm not keen on aftermarket wheels either. These look ok, however I prefer the 19" Carrera Classics.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Happy customer comments - just what I like to hear, thanks 

Beautiful 997 Rich - and that sports exhaust with its tuneful bark and snarl was an aural pleasure to follow in our quest for somewhere a lttle less damp. Fantastic!

I should have stayed at home; the weather only got worse the further South I ventured. Pulled the plug yesterday afternoon and returned to Scotland....sole came off shoe, vacuum electrocuted me and caught fire, satnav got wet and won't work :roll:

And to compound my misery, subtle (and not so subtle) hints for a 997 are falling on deaf ears :wink:  :lol:

Dave


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Happy customer comments - just what I like to hear, thanks
> 
> Beautiful 997 Rich - and that sports exhaust with its tuneful bark and snarl was an aural pleasure to follow in our quest for somewhere a lttle less damp. Fantastic!
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear the tour was cut short but the weather has been bad. However, gave the car a clean tonight, which was easy. 

Dave, I have not forgotten to send the photo's to you. Might get it done tonight.

It's rumoured that the sun will show it's face this weekend....typical... :roll:


----------

